

Show HN: Thoth – a real-time Solr monitor and search analysis engine - dbraga
https://github.com/trulia/thoth

======
gazarsgo
Thanks for dropping code ahead of the talk, looking forward to the
presentation tomorrow.

------
fragui
Such an amazing project!

------
gsquare
this is pretty awesome. Congrats!

